
Ask HN: How much equity is fair? - evervevdww221
Hi, I&#x27;m a senior engineer with 8 year experience and a PhD. I&#x27;m considering joining a startup as one of the first 10 employees, how much equity will be a fair amount?
======
gamechangr
That's asked sooo many times on HN. Here are a few threads to get you
thinking:

How much equity should i ask for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516991)

First employee, how much to ask
for:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18052992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18052992)

How much equity to ask for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130492)

How much equity is a good advisor worth:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1912588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1912588)

How much equity do you give
employees:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=565045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=565045)

How much equity should i ask for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2635050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2635050)

How much equity should i give my new-
cofounder[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8668290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8668290)

How much equity to offer first employee
employee:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598509)

How much equity should I ask
for?[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3904759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3904759)

That should do the trick. Happy hunting

